# Chain of Song Titles



## robert@fm

I don't think we have had one of these before, but they are popular elsewhere ? usually cribbed from a thread on another board where it was cribbed from a still earlier thread, as in this case. 

*Object*: Enter the title of a song which begins with the last letter or number (the digit) in the title of the previous song.

_Examples_:

1) Stairway to Heave*n* - Led Zeppelin

2) *N*ights in White Sati*n* - The Moody Blues

*Rules*:

The first letter or number in the song title must start with the last letter or number in the previous song title.

To link a number with a non-numeric word, the spelled-out form of the number is used; e.g.  _Only 16_ could be followed by _Nowhere Man_.

You may repeat a song title only if the artiste is different, e.g. there are many versions of "Louie, Louie." This makes it a little harder. So please indicate the artiste/group's name. You may also repeat a track if at least two pages (80 posts ? the posts-per-page setting is up to 40, and some people (such as me) have it on the maximum) have passed since it was last used.

You do not have to boldface the last/ first letters, but it helps.

"A" or "The" and parenthesised bits in the song title can be either ignored or used. Thus, "(Sequence) 14" by Synergy can follow S, F or 1 and can precede 4 or N.

Any musical genre is game, whether it's rock, pop, classical, gospel, hip-hop, country, New Age, world, jazz, etc. Just be sure the song title/ artiste's name is clear of any forum-banned words.

Try to avoid songs ending "X" or "Z". There just aren't too many songs that begin with "X" or "Z".

Please contain your enthusiasm by posting only one song at a time and wait one post before posting again. See exception below.

Exception to the above is Malc's Rule (from the EmailDiscussions version of this thread) where if you post a song title that starts and ends with the same letter, you can immediately post again. You can also restart this thread if it has been dormant a while.

Finally, make sure you get song titles correct! Common mistakes include:
"Pretty Woman" instead of "Oh Pretty Woman"
"Norwegian Wood" instead of "Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)".
"Knights in White Satin"  instead of "Nights" (the album it's from is about a Tuesday, and all tracks have time-of-day names).


To start, I'll give a seasonal (or anti-seasonal!) one:

A Christmas Son*g* ? Jethro Tull


----------



## Annette

I'll bite.
*G*ood Nigh*T* - The Beatles


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> I'll bite.
> *G*ood Nigh*T* - The Beatles



*T*he Kick Insid*e* - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

*E*veryda*y* ? Buddy Holly


----------



## Northerner

*Y*ou Want Alchem*y* - Kate Bush


----------



## Annette

*Y*esterda*Y* - The Beatles


----------



## Clo

YelloW - Coldplay


----------



## David H

*W*hen I fall in love, it will be foreve*R* - Nat King Cole


----------



## AlisonM

Rythm of Lov*E* - Yes


----------



## Northerner

*E*at the Musi*c* - Kate Bush


----------



## Redkite

Come as you arE - Nirvana


----------



## Northerner

*E*xperiment I*V* - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

*V*ital Sign*s* ? Rush


----------



## Redkite

Streets of London - Ralph McTell


----------



## Northerner

*N*ight Scented Stoc*k* - Kate Bush


----------



## Redkite

Can't help noticing we have a massive Kate Bush fan here!

Karma police - Radiohead


----------



## stephknits

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## stephknits

Everything Counts - Depeche mode


----------



## Clo

Sunday, Bloody SundaY - U2


----------



## Redkite

You're Beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## AlisonM

Redkite said:


> Can't help noticing we have a massive Kate Bush fan here!



Really? Who could that be I wonder?

Layl*A* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Mark T

*A*nd the Swallows Dance above the su*N* - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> *A*nd the Swallows Dance above the su*N* - Porcupine Tree



*N*e t'enfuis pa*s* - erm, Kate Bush


----------



## Mark T

*S*tars di*e* - Porcupine Tree


----------



## AlisonM

Songs from the woo*D* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Redkite

AlisonM said:


> Really? Who could that be I wonder?



He cleverly waits for the right moment to slip in another KB song!

Delilah - Queen


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Songs from the woo*D* - Jethro Tull



*D*on't Give U*p* - Peter Gabriel and, erm, Kate Bush


----------



## Clo

Drink down the mooN - Steeleye Span


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> He cleverly waits for the right moment to slip in another KB song!
> 
> Delilah - Queen



Posted at same time!

*H*ammer Horro*r* - Kate Bush


----------



## Clo

Damn too slow! Ok following last

Party like your eviL - Draco and the malfoys


----------



## Mark T

*L*ips of Ashe*s* - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Redkite

Still Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## Mark T

Ur - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## AlisonM

Ravenchil*D* - Maddy Prior


----------



## Redkite

Diamonds and Rust - Judas Priest!


----------



## Naty

Mark T said:


> *L*ips of Ashe*s* - Porcupine Tree



Oh my, another PT fan on this forum?   

As you were, sorry...


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Diamonds and Rust - Judas Priest!



*T*he Man with the Child in his Eye*s* - Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

September in the rai*N *- Dinah Washington.


----------



## zuludog

Neon Meate Dream of a OctafisH  by Captain Beefheart


----------



## Northerner

zuludog said:


> Neon Meate Dream of a OctafisH  by Captain Beefheart



*H*ounds of Lov*e* - Kate Bush


----------



## Redkite

Embarrassment - Madness


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Embarrassment - Madness



*T*he Infant Kis*s* - Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

Sham*E *- Keith Urban


----------



## Redkite

Everybody Wants To Be a Cat - Maurice Chevalier


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Everybody Wants To Be a Cat - Maurice Chevalier



*T*he Empty Bullrin*g* - Kate Bush


----------



## Redkite

Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## Redkite

P.S. Come on people, this is turning into a challenge to see if we can exhaust Northie's list of Kate Bush numbers!


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys



*S*at in Your La*p* - Kate Bush


----------



## Mark T

Procession - Queen


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Procession - Queen



*N*ight Scented Stoc*k* - Kate Bush


----------



## Mark T

Kneel and Disconnect - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Redkite

Taxi - Bryan Ferry


----------



## Mark T

Index - Steve Wilson

(and yes, I do know an X song)


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Index - Steve Wilson
> 
> (and yes, I do know an X song)



OK, you've got me, Kate never wrote a song starting with an 'X', so I will call on that old favourite...

*X*anad*u* - Olivia Neutron Bomb


----------



## Redkite

Unchained melody - the Righteous Brothers


----------



## AlisonM

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Yesterday - The Beatles



*Y*ou're the On*e* - Kate Bush


----------



## Steff

Eurythmics- sweet dreams

I don't get the game so hope I've done right


----------



## Steff

There's been a rule break I'm telling, 2 people have said yesterday by the Beatles


----------



## AJLang

Zinga Zinga by Zaney Wayney


----------



## AJLang

Oops I got it wrong I thought it was alphabetic by first letter


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Eurythmics- sweet dreams
> 
> I don't get the game so hope I've done right



You use the last letter of the previous title (in Bold usually) to start the title of the next song.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eurythmics- sweet dreams
> 
> I don't get the game so hope I've done right





AJLang said:


> Oops I got it wrong I thought it was alphabetic by first letter



I'll follow on from Steff's song suggestion, so...

*S*how a Little Devotio*n* - Kate Bush


----------



## AJLang

Nine Pretty Ballerina - Abba


----------



## Redkite

Ace of Spades - Mot?rhead


----------



## AJLang

Super Trouper - Abba


----------



## Redkite

Rasputin - Boney M!!!


----------



## David H

*N*inety Nine Red Balloon*s* - Nena


----------



## robert@fm

*S*unshine Superma*n* ? Donovan

(Just about the only thing the Green Lantern is known for in Britain is getting trumped by Mr. Leich.)


----------



## Northerner

*N*ight of the Swallo*w* - Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

Wh*y* - Annie Lennox or Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Annette

*W*hen I'm cleaning window*S* - 2 in a tent


----------



## Clo

SupermaN - blacklace


----------



## Mark T

Clo said:


> SupermaN - blacklace


November raiN - Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> November raiN - Guns 'n' Roses



*N*octur*n* - Kate Bush


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> *N*octur*n* - Kate Bush



neil diamond-love on the rocks


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> neil diamond-love on the rocks


Seven seas of rhyE - Queen


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Seven seas of rhyE - Queen



*E*gyp*t* - Kate Bush


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> *E*gyp*t* - Kate Bush



tina turner-we dont need another hero


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> tina turner-we dont need another hero


Oh yeaH - Chickenfoot


----------



## AlisonM

Hel*P* - The Beatles.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Help - The Beatles.



Pasy Clien=-crazy


----------



## Mark T

Opps beaten by Steff! - although aren't we linking by song title rather then artist name?


----------



## Mark T

Steff said:


> Pasy Clien=-crazy


Going with Steff's one though

Your unpleasant familY - Porcupine Tree

(Actually, got three more y-y's )


----------



## AlisonM

Yesterday and Toda*Y* - Yes.

Me too!


----------



## Redkite

Yellow submarine - Beatles


----------



## runner

AlisonM said:


> Yesterday and Toda*Y* - Yes.
> 
> Me too!



Nice one alison!


----------



## robert@fm

*E*very Little Thin*g* ? Yes  (or the Beatles if you so prefer)


----------



## Steff

Goo goo dolls- iris


----------



## Northerner

*S*nowed In at Wheeler Stree*t* - Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

Tortur*E* - The Cure


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Tortur*E* - The Cure



*E*ndless Sky of Hone*y* - Kate Bush 

The most popular ending letters appear to be E, N, T, S and Y - I'm running out!


----------



## Redkite

Northerner said:


> *E*ndless Sky of Hone*y* - Kate Bush
> 
> The most popular ending letters appear to be E, N, T, S and Y - I'm running out!



Has she done any beginning with P?

You raise me up - Westlife


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Has she done any beginning with P?
> 
> You raise me up - Westlife



*P*assing Through Ai*r* - Kate Bush  Phew!


----------



## Redkite

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Rebel Yell - Billy Idol



*L*yr*a* - Kate Bush


----------



## AJLang

Northerner I think I'm noticing a Kate Bush Theme
As Good As New -Abba


----------



## AJLang

Tee hee
 When All Is Said and Done - ABBA


----------



## AJLang

Elaine -ABBA


----------



## Mark T

AJLang said:


> Elaine -ABBA


so tempting to post Experiment IV...


Every home is wireD - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Steff

dire straits-sultans of swing


----------



## Redkite

Golden Brown - Stranglers


----------



## AJLang

Name of the Game -Abba


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> so tempting to post Experiment IV...



Already posted



Redkite said:


> Golden Brown - Stranglers



*N*octur*n* - Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

No mor*E* - LL Cool J.


----------



## AJLang

EaglE  - Abba


----------



## Mark T

Even Less - Porcupine Tree


----------



## AJLang

Santa Rosa -Abba


----------



## Mark T

Arriving somewhere not herE - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Redkite

Exit music (for a film) - Radiohead


----------



## Redkite

Are there no Kate Bush songs beginning with M???


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Are there no Kate Bush songs beginning with M???



*M*oments of Pleasur*e* - Kate Bush


----------



## Redkite

Et Pourtant - Charles Aznavour


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Et Pourtant - Charles Aznavour



*T*he Man I Lov*e* - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

*E*nd of the Worl*d* ? Skeeter Davis (call back to this time last year)


----------



## Redkite

Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## Mark T

Radioactive toY - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Redkite

You've lost that loving feeling - Elvis Presley


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> You've lost that loving feeling - Elvis Presley



*G*et Out Of My Hous*e* - Kate Bush


----------



## Redkite

Editions of You - Roxy Music


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Editions of You - Roxy Music



*U*nder the Iv*y* - Kate Bush


----------



## Redkite

Yellow Raven - Scorpions


----------



## Steff

Redkite said:


> Yellow Raven - Scorpions



nelly furtado-maneater


----------



## robert@fm

Er Steff, it's "Chain of *Song* Titles". 

*N*ever Comes the Da*y* ? the Moody Blues


----------



## AlisonM

Yellow submarin*E* - The Beatles


----------



## Redkite

We've had the yellow submarine, I put that one a few days ago!


----------



## AlisonM

Redkite said:


> We've had the yellow submarine, I put that one a few days ago!



Darn! I'll see what else I can come up with.


----------



## AlisonM

Your Mov*E* - Yes.

Perfect!


----------



## Mark T

Everybody's gone to waR - Nerina Pallot


----------



## Redkite

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer!  (Not sure who first sang it....)


----------



## Mark T

Raspberry Jam Delta-V - Joe Satriani


----------



## robert@fm

*V*ision*s* — Stiff Pilchard


----------



## Mark T

Since I'm listening to it right now

Sort OF - Silversun Pickups


----------



## HERE TINTIN

FreE by Plan B


----------



## runner

Every Da*y* Buddy Holly


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Your latest tricK - Dire Straits


----------



## robert@fm

*K*arma Chameleo*n* — Culture Club

(Red, gold and green, red gold and greeeeen...)


----------



## trophywench

*N*obody needs your love more than I d*O* - Gene Pitney


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Only the lonelYY by Roy Osbourne


----------



## AlisonM

You Send ME by Sam Cooke


----------



## Mark T

Everybodys gone to waR - Nerina Pallot


----------



## AlisonM

RespecT – Aretha Franklin



HERE TINTIN said:


> Only the lonelYY by Roy Osbourne



I knew there was something wrong with this but I couldn't figure it out, until just now. It's Roy Orbison Tintin, not Osbourne.


----------



## AJLang

Thank You For The Music - Abba


----------



## Mark T

Train wreaK - Sarah McLachlan

Aggh To Slow!

Can't Go Back - Joe Satriani


----------



## AlisonM

Kung Fu FightinG, Carl Douglas.


----------



## trophywench

Going to the Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups


----------



## runner

Each Tea*r*  Mary J  Blige


----------



## robert@fm

*R*emember a Da*y* — Pink Floyd


----------



## trophywench

"*Y*ou're the One That I Wan*t*" - Olivia Neutron Bomb


----------



## AlisonM

Too much, too little, too latE, Johnny Mathis


----------



## Mark T

Evening fallS - Enya


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Evening fallS - Enya



*S*torms in Afric*a* - Enya


----------



## trophywench

*A* Million Stars Abov*e*  - Petula Clarke


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> *S*torms in Afric*a* - Enya


After VentuS - Enya

Agghhh too slow! 

Exercises in free lovE - Freddie Mercury


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Easy loveR- Lionel richie, hope I didn't make that up !!!


----------



## robert@fm

HERE TINTIN said:


> Easy loveR- Lionel richie, hope I didn't make that up !!!



It was actually by Philip Bailey (who he?) and Phil Collins, but they did sound a bit like Lionel Richie.


----------



## trophywench

Ra-ra-Rasputin, lover of the Russian queen  - Boney M

It was only called Rasputin but it still ends in an N !


----------



## Mark T

NocturN - Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

Mark T said:


> NocturN - Kate Bush


Now don't you start, we get enough of that from you know who.

Na Na N*A* (Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na N*A**), My Chemical Romance

* Just in case you missed the first *A* because I'm not sure where the title actually ends.


----------



## Mark T

AlisonM said:


> Now don't you start, we get enough of that from you know who.
> 
> Na Na N*A* (Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na N*A**), My Chemical Romance
> 
> * Just in case you missed the first *A* because I'm not sure where the title actually ends.



AeriaL - Kate you know who


----------



## robert@fm

*L*.A. Night*s* — Carl Palmer


----------



## trophywench

*S*omethin*G*  - The Beatles


----------



## robert@fm

*G*od Only Know*s* — the Beach Boys


----------



## AlisonM

*S*o Fin*E*, ELO


----------



## trophywench

E verlasting Lov E  -  Love Affair


----------



## robert@fm

The *E*nemy God Dances With The Black Spirit*s* — Carl Palmer

(I would like to know what that track is based upon; the file ID only says that the composer is Prokofiev.)


----------



## robert@fm

Just bumping this as I posted the last link.


----------



## AlisonM

*S*trat Stru*T*, Gary Hoey.


----------



## trophywench

T onigh T - from West Side Story 

- so by anyone you like who can sing!  LOL


----------



## robert@fm

*T*en Green Bottle*s* — traditional


----------



## trophywench

OK then, let's play traditional

S henandoa H - who shall we say? - Bob Dylan


----------



## AlisonM

*H*eart of Oa*K*.  Any jolly tars out there?


----------



## robert@fm

*K*eep Off of That Friend of Min*e* — the Hollies


----------



## robert@fm

Bumping again.


----------



## bill hopkinson

*E*clips*e* - Pink Floyd


----------



## stephknits

Evil woman - ELO


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Evil woman - ELO



Night-scented stock Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

Kick Bac*K* by Tantric.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Kick Bac*K* by Tantric.



Kashka from Baghdad, Kate Bush


----------



## stephknits

Dead end friends - them crooked vultures


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Dead end friends - them crooked vultures



Suspended in Gaffa - Kate Bush


----------



## stephknits

Airbag - Radiohead


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Airbag - Radiohead



Get Out of My House - Kate Bush


----------



## stephknits

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## PhilT

Gay Farewell, The (Eddie the Queen) - Kate Bush


----------



## Northerner

PhilT said:


> Gay Farewell, The (Eddie the Queen) - Kate Bush



Nice one Phil, I was struggling there! 

L'Amour Looks Something Like You - Kate Bush


----------



## PhilT

Under Ice - Kate Bush


----------



## PhilT

Come on Alan, can you give me another one to follow.


----------



## bill hopkinson

The Elements, by Tom Lehrer


----------



## Laura davies

Seasons in the suN by Terry Jacks


----------



## spiritfree

Never trust  man, with egg on his facE.    Adam Ant


----------



## Laura davies

Ebony and ivorY by Michael Jackson & McCartney


----------



## Northerner

Laura davies said:


> Ebony and ivorY by Michael Jackson & McCartney



You Want Alchemy - Kate Bush


----------



## PhilT

You're The One - Kate Bush


----------



## PhilT

Laura davies said:


> Ebony and ivorY by Michael Jackson & McCartney



Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder had a No.1 hit with Ebony and Ivory in 1982.

 I can't remember Michael Jackson ever doing a version with Paul McCartney.


----------



## robert@fm

*E*nd of the Worl*d* — Skeeter Davis.


----------



## PhilT

Delius - (Song of Summer) - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

*S*tand By Your Ma*n* — Dolly Parton (and probably a lot of other female country singers)


----------



## HelenHanfe

*N*o one like yo*U* - Scorpions


----------



## Redkite

*U*nion City Blu*e* - Blondie


----------



## HelenHanfe

*E*very Time I Fall Bac*K* - Pat Benatar


----------



## robert@fm

*K*okom*o* — the Beach Boys


----------



## robert@fm

*O*oooooklahom*a*! — title song of the musical.


----------



## trophywench

*A *fter the ball is ove *R*

ROFLMAO


----------



## trophywench

robert@fm said:


> *O*oooooklahom*a*! — title song of the musical.



Howard Keel, Robert !

God knows who sang my one originally, before I was born I think !


----------



## Robin

Roll over Beethoven, Chuck Berry


----------



## BobbieH

*N*ever can say goodbye- The Jackson 5


----------



## Robin

Ev'ry time we say GoodbyE Ella Fitzgerald. sorry, brought us back to E again.


----------



## Robin

EverydaY,  Buddy Holly. not sure Y is much better.


----------



## banjo

Your So Vain - carly simon


----------



## trophywench

*N*o Milk Toda*y* - Peter Noone and the Loners


----------



## runner

You Do Something To Me - Paul Weller


----------



## BobbieH

Eleanor Rigby  The Beatles


----------



## Robin

you're the one that I wanT, John Travolta and Olivia Neutron Bomb.


----------



## robert@fm

*T*okoloshe Ma*n* — John Kongos


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> *T*okoloshe Ma*n* — John Kongos



Night-scented stock - Kate Bush  (p.s. Tokoloshe Man one of my favourite records!)


----------



## BobbieH

Knees up Mother Brown-Elsie and Doris Waters.


----------



## khskel

No woman no cry. Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## Robin

yesterday MaN Chris Andrews


----------



## katie

*N*ight of the Swallo*w* - Kate Bush


----------



## trophywench

What Do You Wanna Make Those Eyes at Me For? - Emil Ford


----------



## khskel

Rebel rebel - David Bowie


----------



## runner

Relayer - Yes


----------



## runner

oops, snap khskel!  think we posted at same time!

Layla  Eric Clapton


----------



## BobbieH

Any old Iron- Harry Champion


----------



## trophywench

Nashville Cats   -   The Loving Spoonful


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> Nashville Cats   -   The Loving Spoonful



Summer Breeze - The Isley Brothers


----------



## trophywench

Every Day  - Buddy Holly


----------



## robert@fm

*Y*oung Lus*t* — Pink Floyd

(Fun Fact: Pink Floyd's David Gilmour discovered Kate Bush, and helped kick-start her career.)


----------



## Robin

Tears of a clowN, Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## khskel

Nevermind - Nirvana


----------



## robert@fm

*D*on't Yo*u* (Forget About M*e*) — Simple Minds.

(The next letter is U or E, take your pick.)


----------



## BobbieH

Eye of the tiger- Survivor.


----------



## Robin

Ruby Tuesday, The Rolling Stones


----------



## BobbieH

YMCA  The Village People


----------



## Robin

As tears go by, Marianne Faithfull. Sorry, Y again. Does anyone else get the songs stuck in their heads for the rest of the day after posting?


----------



## BobbieH

Yakety Sax- Boots Randolph.  Now all I have is the Image of Benny Hill chasing his girls with that tune in the background.  Sorry about the x though.


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Yakety Sax- Boots Randolph.  Now all I have is the Image of Benny Hill chasing his girls with that tune in the background.  Sorry about the x though.



Xibaba - Santana  Surely, the girls chasing Bennie?


----------



## BobbieH

Agadoo  Black Lace


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Agadoo  Black Lace



Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison  Another 'Y' I'm afraid!


----------



## BobbieH

Yakety Yak  The Coasters.    I am running out of Yakety's


----------



## Robin

Young Girl, Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Robin

Ooops, posted simultaneously with Bobbie.


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Yakety Yak  The Coasters.    I am running out of Yakety's



Kansas City - Fats Domino



Robin said:


> Young Girl, Gary Puckett and the Union Gap



Love and Anger - Kate Bush 

Problem sorted!


----------



## robert@fm

Run Like Hell — Pink Floyd

(Which was once the title music of Radio 4's _Medicine Now_.  Someone there had an eeeeevil sense of humour...)


----------



## trophywench

Like a Virgin - Madonna


----------



## Robin

November Rain, Guns and Roses. That's the only one I can think of, so still stuck on N, I'm afraid.


----------



## Robin

OOh, inspiration.
Norwegian Wood, The Beatles


----------



## robert@fm

Did you read the first post in this thread?  The correct title is actually "Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)".  (So the next letter could be a D or another N.)


----------



## robert@fm

99 Red Balloons (or 99 Luftballons if you so prefer) — Nena.


----------



## Robin

robert@fm said:


> Did you read the first post in this thread?  The correct title is actually "Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)".  (So the next letter could be a D or another N.)


Yes I did read the first post. A few days ago. No I didn't remember what it said. Oh dear, another senior moment!


----------



## khskel

Stand and deliver - Adam and the Ants


----------



## trophywench

Romeo (why am I so in love with you?) - Nana Mouskouri, I think?


----------



## robert@fm

Oh Woman Oh Why (Not to be confused with the Bob Marley song!) — Paul and Linda McCartney.


----------



## BobbieH

Yesterday once more; The Carpenters.


----------



## Robin

Enter Sandman, Metallica. (I relied on my son for this one, much too heavy for his poor old mum.)


----------



## BobbieH

Nellie the elephant . Mandy Miller lol.


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Nellie the elephant . Mandy Miller lol.



Tiptoe through the tulips - Tiny Tim


----------



## Robin

Sweet child o' mine, Guns N' Roses.
 Something else my kids introduced me to. I actually allowed them to drag me off to the NEC to see them a few years back. ( My teenage daughter had to vet my outfit before she'd let me out of the house. isn't it supposed to be the other way round?)


----------



## Highlander

Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Highlander

Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## khskel

Ne Ne Na Na Na Na Nu Nu - Bad Manners


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Ne Ne Na Na Na Na Nu Nu - Bad Manners



Under the Ivy - Kate Bush


----------



## BobbieH

Younger than springtime. Andy Williams


----------



## robert@fm

The End — the Doors


----------



## BobbieH

Does your chewing gum lose its flavour. Kenny ball.


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Does your chewing gum lose its flavour. Kenny ball.



Running up that hill - Kate Bush


----------



## runner

Love Letters   Ketty Lester


----------



## Highlander

Sacrifice by Elton John


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> Sacrifice by Elton John



Easy (like Sunday Morning) - Commodores


----------



## khskel

Yellow River - Christie


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Yellow River - Christie



Regina - The Sugarcubes


----------



## khskel

And she was - Talking Heads


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> And she was - Talking Heads



Sussudio - Phil Collins


----------



## robert@fm

Oh Happy Day — the Edwin Hawkins Choir.  (Never been a chart hit quite like it before or since...)


----------



## runner

Yesterday and Today - Yes


----------



## khskel

Yes sir I can boogie - Baccara


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Yes sir I can boogie - Baccara



Ev'rybody's Gonna Be Happy - the Kinks


----------



## khskel

You can't kill me - Gong


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> You can't kill me - Gong



Ooh! I saw The Planet Gong in 1978 

Everyday - Buddy Holly


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Ooh! I saw The Planet Gong in 1978
> 
> Everyday - Buddy Holly



Saw them in 73 

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Staton


----------



## Highlander

Eight miles high - The Byrds


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> Eight miles high - The Byrds



Hammer Horror - Kate Bush


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Hammer Horror - Kate Bush



Respect yourself - The Kane Gang


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Respect yourself - The Kane Gang



For all we know, the Carpenters


----------



## BobbieH

Whispering Grass- Windsor Davis and Don Estelle


----------



## Northerner

BobbieH said:


> Whispering Grass- Windsor Davis and Don Estelle



Save Your Love - Renee and Renato


----------



## BobbieH

Ernie ( the fastest milkman in the west)  Benny Hill


----------



## trophywench

England Swings  -  Roger Miller


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> England Swings  -  Roger Miller



"like a pen-doo-lum dooo!" 

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## robert@fm

The End — the Beatles. 

(Well, we've had the Doors' one recently, so why not.)


----------



## Northerner

Delius - Kate Bush


----------



## khskel

Spinning Round - Red Lorry Yellow Lorry


----------



## trophywench

Do do do do do you remember - The Scaffold


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> Do do do do do you remember - The Scaffold



Running up that Hill - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

Loving You — Minnie Ripemoff.  (Not safe to play, except at low volume, anywhere there's glassware...)


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Loving You — Minnie Ripemoff.  (Not safe to play, except at low volume, anywhere there's glassware...)



U Can't Touch This - M C Hammer


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> U Can't Touch This - M C Hammer



Sweet Gene Vincent - Ian Dury


----------



## Robin

The Tracks of my tears, Smokey Robinson and the miracles.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> The Tracks of my tears, Smokey Robinson and the miracles.



Saturday Night - Whigfield


----------



## robert@fm

Tomorrow Never Dies — Sheryl Crow.

(In an example of my warped sense of humour, the ringtone I've assigned for my GP surgery is "Die Another Day".)


----------



## khskel

robert@fm said:


> Tomorrow Never Dies — Sheryl Crow.



She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult



Yeke yeke - Mory Kante


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Everything i do - Bryan Adams


----------



## robert@fm

You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) — the Beatles


----------



## khskel

robert@fm said:


> You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) — the Beatles



Run to the hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Highlander

Satin Doll - Duke Ellington.


----------



## Northerner

Highlander said:


> Satin Doll - Duke Ellington.



Love and Anger - Kate Bush


----------



## khskel

Northerner said:


> Love and Anger - Kate Bush



Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Highlander

Night Train - Oscar Peterson


----------



## BobbieH

Never do a tango with an eskimo by Alma Cogan


----------



## Robin

Only You, The Platters


----------



## robert@fm

Up — Right Said Fred


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Up — Right Said Fred



Pirates - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## BobbieH

Slap, bang, wallop - Tommy Steele


----------



## BobbieH

No that's wrong. Its crash bang wallop

Lets go with

Somewhere- PJ Proby


----------



## trophywench

Ernie - Benny Hill - have we had that ?


----------



## Northerner

trophywench said:


> Ernie - Benny Hill - have we had that ?



I think BobbieH came up with that, but I will go with it:

El Dorado - Iron Maiden


----------



## Robin

only the Lonely, Roy Orbison. OOps, Northerner had that a couple of weeks ago. there's a song of the same name by Frank Sinatra, that'll have to do instead!


----------



## BobbieH

You cannae shove your granny of a bus.  Various artistes


----------



## Robin

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, by Black Sabbath.


----------



## runner

Heathen  David Bowie


----------



## BobbieH

New York Mining Disaster 1941- The Bee Gees


----------



## Robin

Since when has Eight started with an N, Bobbie? Suspect you looked at the end of Bowie. Easily done!


----------



## Robin

OOOh, 'One' written out as a word ends in E so we could have your original Eight Days a Week by the Beatles now, Bobbie!


----------



## BobbieH

Ok . Eight days a week. The Beatles


----------



## Robin

knockin on heaven's door, Bob Dylan


----------



## BobbieH

Ruby(don't take your love to town)_Kenny Rogers


----------



## Robin

neon Knights, Black Sabbath.


----------



## robert@fm

Suicide Is Painless — The Mash


----------



## Robin

Smoke on the water, Deep Purple


----------



## khskel

Robin said:


> Smoke on the water, Deep Purple



Ride a white swan - T Rex


----------



## robert@fm

Never Comes the Day — the Moody Blues


----------



## Highlander

Your song - Elton John


----------



## robert@fm

Gaudete — Steeleye Span


----------



## Highlander

Even in the quietest moments - Supertramp


----------



## runner

Scream   Paolo Nutini


----------



## Highlander

Misty - Chris Ingham


----------



## khskel

Yeah - Usher


----------



## robert@fm

Hasta Mañana — Abba


----------



## Robin

All along the watchtoweR. Bob Dylan or Jimi Hendrix, depending on your preference.


----------



## robert@fm

Reggatta De Blanc — the Police


----------



## ypauly

I shot the sheriff - Bob Marley


----------



## robert@fm

Er Paul, that one doesn't begin with a "c".


----------



## runner

Crazy  Gnarls Barkley (might of had this before?)


----------



## robert@fm

YYZ — Rush. 

And yes, I can think of three song titles beginning with Z.


----------



## ypauly

robert@fm said:


> Er Paul, that one doesn't begin with a "c".



ooops, I seem to have had a blonde moment LOL


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> YYZ — Rush.
> 
> And yes, I can think of three song titles beginning with Z.



Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## robert@fm

The Long and Winding Roa*d* — The Beatles


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> The Long and Winding Roa*d* — The Beatles



*D*on't Give U*p* - Kate Bush and Peter Gabriel


----------



## robert@fm

Paint it Black — the Rolling Stones


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Paint it Black — the Rolling Stones



One of my all time favourites 

*K*ashka from Baghda*d* - Kate Bush


----------



## spiritfree

Dirk Wears White Sox - Adam Ant


----------



## robert@fm

What song title beginning with "X" did you have in mind?


----------



## robert@fm

Actually, a bit of research shows that there are at least two such songs, so here goes:

Xanadu — Electric Light Orchestra and Olivia Neutron-Bomb. 

(I once thought that there was a Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch song of that name, but it was actually "The Legend of Xanadu". Oh well...)


----------



## Northerner

*U*nder the Iv*y* - Kate Bush


----------



## David H

*Y*oung Ones - Cliff Richard and The Searcher*s* (I think)


----------



## robert@fm

It was "Cliff Richard and the Shadows".  The latter originally called themselves the Drifters, until they learned about the American group.


----------



## David H

Thank you Robert

Corrected: *Y*oung One's - Cliff Richard and the shadow*s*


----------



## robert@fm

Sometime in the Morning — The Monkees


----------



## David H

*S*omething - The Beatle*s*


----------



## robert@fm

That one doesn't begin with G.  The previous song was "*S*ometime in the Mornin*g*".


----------



## David H

Woops!* G*racelan*d* - Paul Simon


----------



## spiritfree

Dog eat Dog.   Adam and the Ants.


----------



## robert@fm

*G*ovind*a* — The Radha Krsna Temple


----------



## Robin

All the young dudes, Mott the Hoople


----------



## robert@fm

Sexy Sadie — the Beatles


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Sexy Sadie — the Beatles



Experiment IV - Kate Bush


----------



## AlisonM

Venus, Bananarama.


----------



## robert@fm

Something in the Air — Thunderclap Newman


----------



## khskel

Rebel rebel - David Bowie


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> Rebel rebel - David Bowie



L'Amour Looks Something Like You - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

Under Your Thumb — Godley and Creme


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Under Your Thumb — Godley and Creme



Babooshka - Kate Bush (what else could I pick! )


----------



## khskel

And she was - Talking Heads


----------



## Northerner

khskel said:


> And she was - Talking Heads



Snowed In at Wheeler Street - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

Take a Pebble — Emerson Lake and Whatsisname


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Take a Pebble — Emerson Lake and Whatsisname



Egypt - Kate Bush


----------



## robert@fm

The Trees — Rush


----------



## khskel

Salamanda palaganda Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## AlisonM

Ooh, same tune, two threads: Samba Pa Ti, Santana.


----------



## robert@fm

I Am, I Said — Neil Diamond


----------



## David H

Don't rock the boat - Bob Marlay


----------



## runner

Tenerife Sea  Ed Sheeran


----------



## khskel

A Forest - The Cure


----------

